# Western won't turn on



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

New to plow site. Long time lawn site user. I picked up a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins and just finished installing a western ultra mount 3 plug sytem (to run my plows i already own... pre fleet flex system here).

Went to fire it up for the first time and I get nothing. No controller light or anything. Everythings plugged in and all fuses are good. All grounds are in place as they should be. I dropped the relay when I was mounting it and am wondering if that could be my issue? I dont have voltage on the brown/red wire on the primary terminal of the relay.

Just to confirm I wired the relay up correctly: I have the battery + and red/green on one of the big lugs, plow power out on the other big lug. Ground on the top little terminal and brown/red on the other little terminal.

Any ideas on where I should start? I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Red wire in plow controlled harness connect to 12 volts?


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2051580 said:


> Red wire in plow controlled harness connect to 12 volts?


Yes sir. I bought one of those add-a-fuse holders and found a ignition on power source and tapped it. Checked the added fuse with a test light and it has power.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Small red wire on the battery side of plow solenoid?

Edit Nevermind.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Basic question....is the plow hooked up, just got to ask.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Like this....


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

Plow is hooked up. And my wiring is just like that picture but my relay has the four posts in a circle not the type this schematic shows


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Do the lights switch over? What did fuse did you tap into for switched ignition source?


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lights did not switch over. I put it in fuse M47- which says:

IGN R-H/Lamp
Wash/HVAC/Park
Assist/Ir Sns


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Grant11;2051809 said:


> Lights did not switch over. I put it in fuse M47- which says:
> 
> IGN R-H/Lamp
> Wash/HVAC/Park
> Assist/Ir Sns


Did you test to make sure it was switched and it is 12 volts?


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

I didn't test voltage but I did touch the fuses with a test light and both fuses on the add-a-fuse lit up. I didn't even think to check if it was 12 volts


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you also check the plow fuses?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2051580 said:


> Red wire in plow controlled harness connect to 12 volts?


Connect directly to the battery positive side to test


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

Connected red wire directly to battery and still got nothing. All fuses are good.


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

The dealer I bought the mount and wiring from is going to go over the truck with me tomorrow. I stopped in today before they closed and we went over the wiring real quick to make sure I didn't make an obvious mistake. I'll post results for future reference if anyone has this problem as well


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

My guess is headlight harness. Had the same problem a few weeks ago. Swapped out and all is good. Doesn't make sense headlight harness would stop plow and controller getting power but it does with the new fleet flex.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not just the fleet flex, the 3 plug set up as well. 
When you plug in the 3 plugs, actually just the 2 it tells the Iso that the plow is hooked up.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I remember right, when you connect to the plow it completes a ground circuit then the controller lights up, but I'm not sure.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Last year a bad headlight harness made my MVP completely dead; only five years old. Dealer diagnosed it and replaced it; been working fine since then.


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

Guys I'm embarrassed to say I didn't snap in one of the quick connect ground wires and that was my issue. I realize in my original post I was certain I had everything connected properly and telling you all the incorrect info gave you no way to help me diagnose my issue. Live and learn. I felt pretty dumb when the dealer found that with me. Luckily the dealer guys are awesome people and they assured me that they've done the same and to not feel bad. (made me feel a little better, still a dumb mistake)

Lessons learned:
Double check your connections (grounds are just as important as power)
Dielectric grease is your best friend. Buy the big tubes.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Happens to everyone; at least you found the problem. That's what matters.


----------

